#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  >  ebook: Πίνακας Κατανομής Ποσοστών  Οριζοντίου Ιδιοκτησίας

## advice4u

Αγαπητέ συνάδελφε διαβάζοντας το βιβλίο μου θα είσαι σε θέση να λύσεις όλες σου τις απορίες και θα μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις ένα πίνακα κατανομής ποσοστών οριζοντίου ιδιοκτησίας.
Αρκετοί πελάτες μου αγόρασαν το παρόν eBook μόλις κυκλοφόρησε έχοντας μείνει ευχαριστημένοι από άλλα που είχαν αγοράσει.
Αγαπητέ αναγνώστη το παρόν πόνημα έγινε μετά από μεγάλη προσπάθεια και προσωπική έρευνα και περιέχει γνώση 44 ετών.

Ο οδηγός αυτός είναι μια προσφορά προς όλους αυτούς που τους απασχολεί το θέμα του πίνακα κατανομής ποσοστών οριζοντίου ιδιοκτησίας, γιατί και εγώ όταν ήμουν νέος Μηχανικός αντιμετώπισα δυσκολίες στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα( και όχι μόνο).

Σκοπός μου είναι να βοηθήσω τους Νέους Μηχανικούς να συντάξουν σωστά και εύκολα ένα πίνακα κατανομής ποσοστών οριζοντίου ιδιοκτησίας.

Το βοήθημα αυτό έχει σκοπό επίσης να παράσχει όλες τις πληροφορίες ( τεχνικές και νομικές), που θεωρούνται απαραίτητες από τον γράφοντα.
Η τιμή του βιβλίου είναι μόλις *7 ευρώ* και είναι ιδιαίτερα χαμηλή για τις πληροφορίες που διαθέτει , δεν μπορεί δε να συγκριθεί με κάτι, γιατί δεν υπάρχει κανένα βιβλίο σχετικό 

ΕΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ  ΜΙΑ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ επισκέψου τη 
σελίδα  : http://www.advice4u.gr/pososta.html και συμπλήρωσε
 τα στοιχεία σου στην φόρμα που θα δεις εκεί .

Παντελής Παπακωνσταντίνου, Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Ε.Μ.Π. 1971, Σύμβουλος μηχανικός

----------

